# Yanmar in history



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I thought this was a great bit on Yanmar corp.! http://gullis.org/baat/Baatsider/motor_historie.htm


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Love the info thanks. My wife gives me hell when she sees me reading things like this. She says I'll never use the info. Women.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Dugout said:


> Love the info thanks. My wife gives me hell when she sees me reading things like this. She says I'll never use the info. Women.


Yanmar has been embedded in the diesel business way longer than I ever thought.


----------



## Kd7lmq (Sep 5, 2010)

How about one of these. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d6nQCgGTHw]YouTube -[/ame]


----------

